# My take on the wooden knife challenge......



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2016)

I had had several ideas and what with other folks starting their wooden knives I didn't want to do something too similar and I realized something that doesn't seem to be tackled all too often in the real knives either so I thought I'd take a stab at a folding knife... So far just got the blade and handle roughed out, there will be a ton of shaping before I get to what I envision the final shape as but I figured I want some extra material to work with as I get the mechanism figured out. This is going to be interesting since it all has to be wood, I'm still trying to figure out some springiness for the lock....

Going with ABW for the blade and some dyed/stabilized Buckeye Burl for the handle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 12, 2016)

What about Bamboo laminate Colin? You have any of it left, you could maybe slice a piece off the end of? It might be a little springy if cut down, and probably more resilient than most dried woods.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I had had several ideas and what with other folks starting their wooden knives I didn't want to do something too similar and I realized something that doesn't seem to be tackled all too often in the real knives either so I thought I'd take a stab at a folding knife...



I think your woodworking skills are without question. Punctuation is another story. If you need to borrow a period or two just let me know . . . .

@SENC you are fired. I can't believe you still take a paycheck from me . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I think your woodworking skills are without question. Punctuation is another story. If you need to borrow a period or two just let me know . . . .
> 
> @SENC you are fired. I can't believe you still take a paycheck from me . . . . .



Just a couple big sentences instead of many little ones.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 13, 2016)

Great idea!!!


----------



## SENC (Aug 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I think your woodworking skills are without question. Punctuation is another story. If you need to borrow a period or two just let me know . . . .
> 
> @SENC you are fired. I can't believe you still take a paycheck from me . . . . .


Hey! I gotta get my brainy sleep!

It appears ole Colin saved up all his periods to use them in inappropriately placed ellipses.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

